# Poorly (high temp) after MMR



## Stephanie K (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,

My girls had their MMR yesterday and since 3.30 this morning Imogen has been really poorly with a high temp. She is really listless but cant sleep! I have given her calpol and nurofen which dont seem to be doing much!

I was told by the practice nurse that they wouldnt react to the jab for at least 5 days but do you think this could be a reaction.....seems a bit of a coincidence

Thanks

Stephanie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Stephanie

Below is a link which outlines when to expect a side effect:

http://www.mmrthefacts.nhs.uk/library/mmrsideeffects.php

Im just wondering wether Imogen has come down with a virus on top of the jabs (this would not have been known at the time of her jabs and is just unfortunate)

Keep giving the calpol and nurofen as prescribed and contact your GP if you are concerned in any way, if her temp remains high for 24hours or more etc

Take care

Push fliuds if you can and keep her cool

Jxx


----------

